# If you got one of these...



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

...would you like it?


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

The cards are certainly original but personally I prefer something more traditional.


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you, I was really not sure.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

As a crafter I am always up for anything hand crafted. I like your cards. Jen.


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

Only if it was done by a Grandchild.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

I would be delighted to receive your cards. I love hand made cards....they are much more meaningful than a store purchased card. Yours are unique and very special.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I love homemade cards as they show someone has taken the time to make you something special.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness I would love it to think someone would go to so much trouble to make me a beautiful card like that. No comparison to anything in the shops.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Helene18 said:


> Thank you, I was really not sure.


I would like it because you have put so much thought and work into the hand crochet flowers which would mean a lot to me.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen über eine hübsche Karte - I would be very happy to receive such a pretty card !!! ose


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

I would love to receive one of your cards, you've put a lot of thought into them. I think they show up better on a coloured background rather than the white. They are very pretty.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

I love hand made cards and the time and thought that goes into them. I would be thrilled to get one of your cards.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I think they are great


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

I received a handmade card and have it prominently displayed in my dining room. I'm getting it framed. They're the best.


----------



## Jazzynitter (Oct 14, 2019)

I would absolutely love to get a handmade card like that. It doesn't take much thought or effort to buy a box of factory produced cards but yours have the personal touch that say you cared enough to do something special.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Sweet. I would be touched if I received such a card.


----------



## E vie (Oct 31, 2019)

I would love them.They are not assembly made and are unique. Wish I could crochet!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Myrle said:


> Oh my goodness I would love it to think someone would go to so much trouble to make me a beautiful card like that. No comparison to anything in the shops.


Agree!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I think they are cute. So many people just throw cards away that I would not put this much time into creating one.


----------



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, of course! Very cheerful and unique


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If the flowers were removable and large enough to be coasters, the effort and time put into the card would be more than “just a card”. Nice idea!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

chickkie said:


> If the flowers were removable and large enough to be coasters, the effort and time put into the card would be more than "just a card". Nice idea!


There are "tacky" products that would be perfect for something like this. Brilliant idea!

edited to add: by "tacky", I mean that putty teachers used to use to put stuff up on the wall. It's readily available: I use it all the time for all kinds of things. It sticks well and is completely removable.

There is also that stuff that advertisers use to "glue" samples into magazines (government agencies also use this stuff to stick your new drivers licenses and health cards etc.... to the paper on which their letters to you are written. It sticks well but can be removed too - you kind of roll the sticky stuff off your card.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

A card sent means someone is thinking of you; they picked out something that told what they wanted to convey to you. A handmade card is no different in that someone is thinking of you ...AND is extra special because they have put imagining, planning, creating and sharing part of themselves with you. I would be so pleased that someone made me this card.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very sweet thoughts behind them!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ellebelle said:


> There are "tacky" products that would be perfect for something like this. Brilliant idea!
> 
> edited to add: by "tacky", I mean that putty teachers used to use to put stuff up on the wall. It's readily available: I use it all the time for all kinds of things. It sticks well and is completely removable.
> 
> There is also that stuff that advertisers use to "glue" samples into magazines (government agencies also use this stuff to stick your new drivers licenses and health cards etc.... to the paper on which their letters to you are written. It sticks well but can be removed too - you kind of roll the sticky stuff off your card.


^
That is a great idea. The flowers have to be larger then.


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

The majority of you seem to like the cards - thank you very much for your kind words. 
So I know what to send for the coming birthdays. )


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely, I love to receive anything handmade 

Yours are gorgeous and I love the diversity of life and crafts. 

The thought that someone has spent time, love and part of their soul into making something for me makes me feel very special and I treasure such gifts. 

Your creations are very unique, please keep making these and giving joy to the lucky people who receive one from you


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

What happy cards! I would be overjoyed that someone took the time to make such a card for me. I do link the colored background over the white, but they are so so innocent and lovely.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I love getting hand made items -- so much more personal than just standing in an aisle and choosing a commercial card. I would then hate to just toss it away or gather dust -- I would be framing it or trying to remove the flowers and putting them to use somehow to prolong their "life." :0) See this post to add variety to your cards

htts://www.knittingparadise.com/t-729483-1.html Some cute ideas here, too


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Bolyop (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd be so grateful if someone took the time and trouble, to make these cards! 
I'd be grateful if anyone did anything for me


----------



## Bolyop (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd be so grateful if someone took the time and trouble, to make these cards! 
I'd be grateful if anyone did anything for me


----------



## Kathybem (May 13, 2017)

Thanks so much for posting - I do like them! I have been thinking of trying to make a "sensory" card for my mom who recently lost her sight and thought I would try crocheting some different flowers and things from different types of yarn so she could feel the shapes. I wasn't sure how to set up the cards, though, and you have provided some ideas and inspiration.


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

Very nice looking.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, of course. The time put into making it shows how special the recipient is.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

I might not like the finished card (tastes differ), however, I would very much appreciate that someone had taken the time to make one of these cards especially for me!!
First it would sit on the fireplace mantle for a week or two, then I'd put it into my "treasure box" together with a note saying when and why I got it, and who made it.
On a rainy day it's nice to look through these cards and notes and cherish the memories - they'll make even the darkest rainy days bright again!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes indeed!


----------



## soozieq (Aug 14, 2013)

Absolutely! Original and so darn cute.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Any time, someone takes the time and makes something, by hand... I am appreciative. Anyone can buy a Hallmark.


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

crispie said:


> I love getting hand made items -- so much more personal than just standing in an aisle and choosing a commercial card. I would then hate to just toss it away or gather dust -- I would be framing it or trying to remove the flowers and putting them to use somehow to prolong their "life." :0) See this post to add variety to your cards
> 
> htts://www.knittingparadise.com/t-729483-1.html Some cute ideas here, too


Thank you - I just had a look. Very nice ideas.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I prefer more traditional cards.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I would only treasure it if it were made by family or friend, but not store bought.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I like these a lot! Actually I’ve been pinning some on Pinterest as I think they are very sweet.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

They are very nice. I also prefer something more traditional ????????????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are pretty!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

They seem very 1970s, so perfect if one is going for a retro look!


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice????


----------



## Boma (Nov 28, 2015)

Of course. So thoughtful to spend the time. Maybe, at some point I would remove the flowers and display them hanging in a window or on Christmas tree.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Most definitely, they are very pretty.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Such art. I would love to receive a card like that.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

I would love to receive a hand made card like yours. 
A lot of thought and time has obviously gone into the making of it and I would appreciate that greatly.


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Terra2 (Nov 6, 2017)

I thing they would look less lumpy knit with much finer yarn....


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

These cards are so lovely, I would certainly like receiving them!


----------



## Purple Ewe (Jun 18, 2017)

I would love one, thank you. The fact you took the effort to make something special with your own hands, shows how much you care.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Very cute. I like the hand crafted additions to the cards.


----------

